# Tablets



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone using a tablet to take notes, add dimensions pictures, etc. when meeting w/ a customer?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

What tablet you are using and if you recommend it?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pissing match but I'm sure it will. 

I have an iPad 4 and I love it. I would recommend it to anyone. It does everything I need it too. I'm constantly using it plus I have an iPhone which is synced together I with my iPad. Makes keeping notes, pictures, ect easy. I've used it countless times to show clients kitchens or baths I've done to help me close sales.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Does it run off your Iphone hotspot? or do you have a data plan for the tablet?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If you want a tablet that will do everything you need get a surface tablet. I have the iPad1,2,3 and they don't do 10% what the surface pro tablet can. Yeah they are little more money but vastly better in almost every way.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Pearce Services said:


> Does it run off your Iphone hotspot? or do you have a data plan for the tablet?


Most clients let me use their wifi when I have the job. First meeting I tether from my phone


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> If you want a tablet that will do everything you need get a surface tablet. I have the iPad1,2,3 and they don't do 10% what the surface pro tablet can. Yeah they are little more money but vastly better in almost every way.


and if there is no wifi?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I prefer the yellow tablets to the white ones. Easier on my eyes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brunothedog said:


> and if there is no wifi?


I always have wi-fi. My phones a permanent hot spot. Also much faster than 99% of home Internet in this area.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I tried but it was to inconvenient, but I use my note two every day.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Lenovo yoga with Windows 8. Other options would be surface pro 2. Android and crapple can't hold a candle to a real computer tablet.


----------



## CBJenkins (Dec 12, 2013)

We have an Ipad 4 that is on our plan. A big boost in making you look professional in this technology driven world. Definitely looks better at least partnered with your notepad!


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Seems some of us are recommending actual tablets like the OP asked and others are referring to tablets that are truly more like laptops. 

To the OP you need to decide which is best for you. For me I like the tablet for sharing ideas with the client, taking notes, keeping in schedule with my calendar and much more. However I tend to go towards a desktop for actual paperwork. Sure having a tablet that is a PC might be easier but for me I can't shake using an actual desktop over a laptop. Kinda weird as I like using a phone and tablet haha.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SDel Prete said:


> Seems some of us are recommending actual tablets like the OP asked and others are referring to tablets that are truly more like laptops.
> 
> To the OP you need to decide which is best for you. For me I like the tablet for sharing ideas with the client, taking notes, keeping in schedule with my calendar and much more. However I tend to go towards a desktop for actual paperwork. Sure having a tablet that is a PC might be easier but for me I can't shake using an actual desktop over a laptop. Kinda weird as I like using a phone and tablet haha.


just because a tablet has specs the same as a PC it dont make it any less a tablet. Use a iPad for a month then a windows tablet and come back. You wouldn't ever step foot back in a customers home with a iPad. 

To me using a iPad over a windiws tablet would be like using a kindle e reader over a iPad.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> just because a tablet has specs the same as a PC it dont make it any less a tablet. Use a iPad for a month then a windows tablet and come back. You wouldn't ever step foot back in a customers home with a iPad.
> 
> To me using a iPad over a windiws tablet would be like using a kindle e reader over a iPad.


Depends on what you are using them for. I love iPads. They are smooth and reliable. I have my doubts that PC based tablets will have even 1/5th the reliability of an ipad.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> just because a tablet has specs the same as a PC it dont make it any less a tablet. Use a iPad for a month then a windows tablet and come back. You wouldn't ever step foot back in a customers home with a iPad. To me using a iPad over a windiws tablet would be like using a kindle e reader over a iPad.


I'm not saying it's any less a tablet. I'm saying if your not going to use it as basically a PC it would be money wasted. It all comes down to what your using it for. It's a tool and they each have a purpose.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Depends on what you are using them for. I love iPads. They are smooth and reliable. I have my doubts that PC based tablets will have even 1/5th the reliability of an ipad.


Why would they be less reliable than a iPad? Is this the same thinking that Apple Macs are better quality than PC's and last longer. We all know that's a urban myth which no apple user can back up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SDel Prete said:


> I'm not saying it's any less a tablet. I'm saying if your not going to use it as basically a PC it would be money wasted. It all comes down to what your using it for. It's a tool and they each have a purpose.


I really can't think of a situation no matter how simple or advanced we here a windows based tablet is not better. 

The problem is I have used both for work and still own both so I have already figured out what's better overall and trust me its def not the iPad.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Why would they be less reliable than a iPad? Is this the same thinking that Apple Macs are better quality than PC's and last longer. We all know that's a urban myth which no apple user can back up.


I've never had a PC based product not degrade in performance within a 2 year period. Including my 2 year old $1500 Lenovo laptop I'm using right now. I'm pretty much done with PC after this one.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Why would they be less reliable than a iPad? Is this the same thinking that Apple Macs are better quality than PC's and last longer. We all know that's a urban myth which no apple user can back up.


I've never had a PC based product not degrade in performance within a 2 year period. Including my 2 year old $1500 Lenovo laptop I'm using right now. I'm pretty much done with PC after this one. If your experience differs, so be it.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I really can't think of a situation no matter how simple or advanced we here a windows based tablet is not better. The problem is I have used both for work and still own both so I have already figured out what's better overall and trust me its def not the iPad.


I don't think your following me here but I'm not looking to get into a pissing match over brands here. 

My only point is if your not going to use the high performance surface pro or equivalent as intended then why spend $1000 or more on it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I've never had a PC based product not degrade in performance within a 2 year period. Including my 2 year old $1500 Lenovo laptop I'm using right now. I'm pretty much done with PC after this one.


You do know the components Apple use in their systems are exactly the same as the ones inside PC's. its just that they charge you more.


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a laptop that more or less stays on my desk. Looking for a tablet for field work. The ability to take a picture and draw on it will help when meeting with customers.
Looking at Samsung Note 8.0.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SDel Prete said:


> I don't think your following me here but I'm not looking to get into a pissing match over brands here.
> 
> My only point is if your not going to use the high performance surface pro or equivalent as intended then why spend $1000 or more on it?


Its not a pissing match as I already know what's better. 

If your gonna use a iPad just to browse pictures and take notes and schedule appointments then why not buy a $150 tablet. Surface tablets start from $300 and do way more than iPads so why use a $600 iPad? 

Anyone who recommends a iPad has never used another tablet otherwise they wouldn't say get a iPad.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> You do know the components Apple use in their systems are exactly the same as the ones inside PC's. its just that they charge you more.


So Apple and PC are identical except for marketing?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Anyone who recommends a iPad has never used another tablet otherwise they wouldn't say get a iPad.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> So Apple and PC are identical except for marketing?


Yes. Show me a component inside a Apple system that's not available on a PC. Same CPU, same ram, same motherboards, same graphics cards, same sound cards, same power supplys etc etc Apple systems are just PC's running OSX. Its the reason windows will run in a Mac and OSX will run on a PC.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


>


Roll your eyes all ya want. Until you have experience with different systems then you can't give a valid response to the question.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Its not a pissing match as I already know what's better. If your gonna use a iPad just to browse pictures and take notes and schedule appointments then why not buy a $150 tablet. Surface tablets start from $300 and do way more than iPads so why use a $600 iPad? Anyone who recommends a iPad has never used another tablet otherwise they wouldn't say get a iPad.


 I do more then that. Hence the ect. Part of what I said earlier. I've used other crappy tablets. No need to go assuming things. That will only make you look like an ass. To each their own. That's why their are options man.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Roll your eyes all ya want. Until you have experience with different systems then you can't give a valid response to the question.


You're so arrogant it's not even worth talking to you about any topic. So I'll just leave it at that. Vehicles, tools, tech, etc. You know it all. Not worth the time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> You're so arrogant it's not even worth talking to you about any topic. So I'll just leave it at that. Vehicles, tools, tech, etc. You know it all. Not worth the time.


I know because I wasted a lot of money figuring out for my self what not to buy. Plus knowing about a product is not being arrogant. Its being informed and educated.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Depends on what you are using them for. I love iPads. They are smooth and reliable. I have my doubts that PC based tablets will have even 1/5th the reliability of an ipad.


So then why come out with a new model every few years and everyone cannot wait to upgrade? While they are great, everything seems slow and unreliable sitting next to the new model.

The reason why PC's seem to slow down is simple. Programs get better and faster all the time. When programs are improved they often require more power (RAM and CPU), thus making it seem like the "old" PC product is unreliable.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't have the technical knowledge to back it up, but I can say this from my own experience:

I started with a Timex keypad that I hooked up to the tv, moved on to a Commodore 64, then purchased a boat load of Windows pc's, and then bought 3 mac mini 's over the years. 

Every single one of my Windows pc's crashed, burned, or got so corrupted it became unusable. Every one also gave me the blue death screen at the most inopportune times. 

I've only lost 1 Mac due to a direct electrical strike next to our house which caused an electrical surge that blew every electronic item in the surrounding neighborhood. Otherwise, they've been humming along flawlessly for years.

I run android phones and a Motorola Xoom tablet. Few complaints on those either. I mostly bought them because there are way more apps available, and a higher number of free ones available than on Apple. 

I'm not a Mac fanboy. They just work. Well. That's why I buy them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> They just work. Well. That's why I buy them.


It sure sounds like you are a fanboy. That comment is pre programmed into every fanboys head. 

I have never had one PC that has been trouble and I have had a lot of PC's over the years. 

The problem with apple fanboys is they start off with. Cheap ass PC. Maybe a dell, Packard bell, gateway etc etc and then try and keep this PC for 10 years trying to squeeze 2or3 new OS out of it. Cheap PC's can only just about run the OS they come with. Then they decide the PC is useless because it can stably run a new program. They then go a but a Mac that's not cheap, in the price range of top of the line power PC's and then are amazed that they can run programs for 10years without much issue. 

If you would have spent more money on the PC like you did the Mac you would have had a system that blew the Mac away for less money.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

SDel Prete said:


> Seems some of us are recommending actual tablets like the OP asked and others are referring to tablets that are truly more like laptops.
> 
> To the OP you need to decide which is best for you. For me I like the tablet for sharing ideas with the client, taking notes, keeping in schedule with my calendar and much more. However I tend to go towards a desktop for actual paperwork. Sure having a tablet that is a PC might be easier but for me I can't shake using an actual desktop over a laptop. Kinda weird as I like using a phone and tablet haha.


It makes more sense to have something that works with your desktop instead of a toy that sits next to it. 
I run sketchup, Realtime landscape architect, and decktools on my tablet and my desktop, anything I create for the homeowner on my desktop I can show/manipulate on my laptop. 

The note 8 is a very well setup tablet that I've really considered getting but it probably wouldn't get used much in the business side of things.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> It makes more sense to have something that works with your desktop instead of a toy that sits next to it. I run sketchup, Realtime landscape architect, and decktools on my tablet and my desktop, anything I create for the homeowner on my desktop I can show/manipulate on my laptop.


This is why I told him that he really needs to figure out his actual NEEDS. Only then can he choose bean tats right for him. I've never run any of those programs and don't need to.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> I don't have the technical knowledge to back it up, but I can say this from my own experience:
> 
> I started with a Timex keypad that I hooked up to the tv, moved on to a Commodore 64, then purchased a boat load of Windows pc's, and then bought 3 mac mini 's over the years.
> 
> ...


I have never had a PC "crap" out on me, but I know how to put one together and maintain one. So I am not the average user, but with that said, one more reason that PC's "crap" out is they have been the dominate platform and the main concentration for hackers. Now that Apple is moving up, it's only a matter of time before they become exploited and compromised.

Computers become corrupt do to the user. It is the user that clicks on things they shouldn't, opens attachments they shouldn't and surfs free **** sites. They also never upgrade the RAM and always want the better, faster software. When you continue to abuse something it will snap.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

In fact I have a 6 year old model I just replaced because I needed something a bit beefier for photo and video editing. It still sits here next to me waiting to be scrubbed and given to a friend who needs a new one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> In fact I have a 6 year old model I just replaced because I needed something a bit beefier for photo and video editing. It still sits here next to me waiting to be scrubbed and given to a friend who needs a new one.


Same here. Built a beast of a PC for hardly anything. The old one is still going strong with zero issues but i wanted SSD's.



You have to really watch Apple and how they sell their systems. As an Example the Mac pro which was meant to be out by now has its hardware named differently so there's no way to get a comparison unless you are spec savvy with the hardware.

The $3000 base model has some pretty low spec hardware for $3k but they are getting better than they used to be. 

I noticed they use dual firepro's which at first glance is great. Problem is they are unknown models to the PC world. Well a quick check shows them as being W7000's. a $700 a piece Graphics card. Wow thats impressive again at first glance. A little more looking i found they are half the spec than the W7000's. Apple has used a dialed back version for stability reasons as their new case has issues with heat and it was cheaper to put 2 cheaper cards in compared to one quality card in the base model.

A dell system with a higher spec setup than the Apple system costs you $1749 which comes with double the ram and a 2 TB on top of the SSD, Blu ray drive and a better CPU. 

Now the Mac is a cool looking case. Reminds me of the cool looking round cases i use to see in the modding forums years back and now a main line PC builder has stepped up and released one. Not my cup of tea as heat was always an issue in them designs and heat+electronics dont go well. but still cool looking. I just dont think a case is worth $1500.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> So what does your iPad do that a $150 tablet can't?


Never looked into it though I'm sure some crappy $150 tablet isn't as good. With that said this iPad I use was a gift to me. It does everything I need and I'm happy with it.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, you weren't man enough to say we were arrogant yourself, you hid behind someone eles's insult.
> 
> Like I said, nothing but a troll.
> 
> ...


I don't have to hide behind anything or any one. I simply quoted him because he summed it up well. No need for me to retype it. 

You're the one who keeps hurling insults. (Calling me a troll, insulting my education and intelligence that you have no knowledge of, etc)

Most here see you for what you really are.

In my experience, guys who have to toot their own horn, show everyone they're a know-it-all and sling insults are just insecure.


:yawn:

Why not bring some intellectual expertise to the topic? If you can't, then I'm done responding to you.....

:scooter: :scooter: :scooter:


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

and i thought i was a prick


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I use a laptop in my truck*

I use a laptop in my truck and use it solely for my customer database.

I would not use an Ipad nor a Windows tablet because they have limitations. A laptop has a disk drive, more USB ports, I can run all the Microsoft Office programs and Ipads and tablets cost about double to four times the price of a laptop.

I recently purchased a Toshiba laptop with a 15.3 inch screen at Best Buy for only $229 and I love it. I mounted it to my console on a piece of plywood with Velcro and it boots up in about 10 seconds. I purchased a rectangular oven pan at Target for $19, cut some holes in it for the cord and I put use the pan to cover the laptop so I don't accidentally lean on the screen or spill something on it.

For a cost of only $229 I don't have to worry about someone damaging, scratching, nor stealing my laptop.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pcplumber said:


> I use a laptop in my truck and use it solely for my customer database.
> 
> I would not use an Ipad nor a Windows tablet because they have limitations. A laptop has a disk drive, more USB ports, I can run all the Microsoft Office programs and Ipads and tablets cost about double to four times the price of a laptop.
> 
> ...



Whats a disk drive? :blink: didnt those things go the way of the floppy drive :laughing:


----------



## ProSweep (Dec 10, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Whats a disk drive? :blink: didnt those things go the way of the floppy drive :laughing:


 _Whow_, I've not heard of anyone using a disk drive in yearsssssssss. With flash drives, even CD drives are going the way of the doe-doe.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ProSweep said:


> _Whow_, I've not heard of anyone using a disk drive in yearsssssssss. With flash drives, even CD drives are going the way of the doe-doe.


Yeah when hard drives go into the 5TB range for not much money using a 650mb disc dont really do a lot anymore. I use a 4TB drive as a jump drive. I tried once to use 25GB discs to move data but it was slow and expensive and no better than the dual layer dvd discs even with extra capacity.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I love lamp


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

QCCI said:


> I love lamp


I dont know the first thing about linux apache mysql php :laughing:

Lets keep this on topic!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> I don't have to hide behind anything or any one. I simply quoted him because he summed it up well. No need for me to retype it.
> 
> You're the one who keeps hurling insults. (Calling me a troll, insulting my education and intelligence that you have no knowledge of, etc)
> 
> ...


Listen, I just offered my personal experience as an opposing view. It is my experience. I know it to be so, because it happened to me. I know how to maintain a pc and its not that difficult. 

I just offered some facts pertaining to why pcs seem to be more unstable and crap out. And it so happened that one comment was made to you. 

You then proceeded to hurl insults because personal attacks are the last effort when one has nothing further of intellect to say.

And I have said it before, I don't care what you or anyone else thinks. Unlike you, I am confident and proud to defend my position and don't need the approval of a bunch of fellow contractors around the world to feel justification or self worth.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Rob..you must be a fun guy to be around..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> Rob..you must be a fun guy to be around..


Ask Ron, I'm a hoot! And nothing like my online persona... well I do speak my mind... and am a prick...so never mind.

But yes, pretty fun to be around.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Ipad Mini.

Turns on when the button is pushed.

Don't know chit about maintaining a PC, don't want to........that's why I own an Ipad and a MacBook.

It does what I want it to, despite my total lack of interest in what goes on behind the screen.

THAT....is what matters to me.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sorry!*



BCConstruction said:


> Whats a disk drive? :blink: didnt those things go the way of the floppy drive :laughing:


Sorry! I meant 'disc drive' and I purchased the laptop at Best Buy for $229 (not Office Depot).


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Ipad Mini.
> 
> Turns on when the button is pushed.
> 
> ...


Ditto those sentiments; I don't need to know about all the nuts & bolts.

How do you like the Mini? How about the picture quality? I've had the regular for about a year and love it. But I'm thinking about a mini now for traveling.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Ipad Mini.
> 
> Turns on when the button is pushed.
> 
> ...


Don't surf ****.

Don't dl anything you are not expecting. 

Don't dl the latest game on a five year old machine and expect perfection.

Common sense.

Like I said as apple becomes more popular the attacks and exploits will also grow and it will be the same story.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Don't surf ****.
> 
> Don't dl anything you are not expecting.
> 
> ...


I totally get your perspective.

You are into that stuff, so aPC is a better fit and the savings are always nice.

I am not. So I just want it to be easy, and I'm willing to pay for it.

As far as the DON'T list.....just more stuff I gotta know about/avoid.....no thanks. Me, my ****, and my computer ignorance are happy with Apple.....so far.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Use whatever works for you. I think a detailed discussion of system reliability is way beyond this forum, although not all of it's members.

I'll just mention that even though chips or cards may seem "identical" in two systems, that doesn't mean they were binned to the same specs at final test ot that the system design uses similar margins / corners for validating the design.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

rustyjames said:


> Ditto those sentiments; I don't need to know about all the nuts & bolts.
> 
> How do you like the Mini? How about the picture quality? I've had the regular for about a year and love it. But I'm thinking about a mini now for traveling.


I bought the Mini for my son, and then borrowed it when I was traveling. It was perfect.

The picture is great, so is the camera. As for the other stuff, like I said, not any kind of expert.

I would like to take some time someday and see how it might make my business life a little easier. I'm not much of a "paperwork" guy though, and my MacBook does all that stuff just fine.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Use whatever works for you. I think a detailed discussion of system reliability is way beyond this forum, although not all of it's members.
> 
> I'll just mention that even though chips or cards may seem "identical" in two systems, that doesn't mean they were binned to the same specs at final test ot that the system design uses similar margins / corners for validating the design.


This is true. Apple use lower spec parts than comparable systems. They rename their parts with different part numbers that dont match up with the part numbers of other company's. Even if you do figure out the true part number they are normally half the spec of the proper part.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

PPRI said:


> Man I was all excited when I saw that there was some new discussion on the tablet thread. I have been banging my head against the wall for weeks trying to determine which tablet would best suit my grocery list of needs. I thought AHA someone may have written some relevant information that will help me decide.
> 
> Nope. Just the same old dribble quibble from a bunch of 14 year old techies.


If your using it for Grocery lists then a pink iphone will be perfect. 

If you want something more than that get a real tablet.

Something like this mine perfect


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A thread just for you, BC:

(closed?)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

hdavis said:


> A thread just for you, BC:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/apple-vs-pc-just-fo-bc-142919/#post1910917


There's already a Apple vs PC thread running. I don't need another. Perhaps supply your proof that Apple has better quality and better spec parts available to them VS other company's on that thread. In 20 years of doing this its never been proven and until it is its a myth.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Inner, No I'm not new here. I just don't have time to post much
BC the surface pro just isn't going to work for me. The pink iphone comment was great though. No sir I think I'm going to need 2 usb ports so I can have my softplan key in one and my external plugged in to the other. I don't really need a keyboard but would like a big screen. A built in UPC scanner option would be great but I can go bluetooth if necessary. I think a tablet would be a great asset to inventory management. 

I was looking at the motion f5t but that's a big chunk of cash. I thought about the samsung 700t but I think a series 7 with some upgrades would be just as capable at a lower price tag. I'm not a big panasonic fan so that rules out some other possibilities. 

The "grocery list" was more like
big screen
wacom + touch
2.2ghz or better
2 usb
Bluetooth (plantronics plus UPC)
Windows 8 preferred
onboard camera for receipt management
4gb mem
128 gb ram

Not hard to do but I'd rather not spend a ton because this would be a new trial to see if we can go paperless.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

PPRI said:


> Inner, No I'm not new here. I just don't have time to post much
> BC the surface pro just isn't going to work for me. The pink iphone comment was great though. No sir I think I'm going to need 2 usb ports so I can have my softplan key in one and my external plugged in to the other. I don't really need a keyboard but would like a big screen. A built in UPC scanner option would be great but I can go bluetooth if necessary. I think a tablet would be a great asset to inventory management.
> 
> I was looking at the motion f5t but that's a big chunk of cash. I thought about the samsung 700t but I think a series 7 with some upgrades would be just as capable at a lower price tag. I'm not a big panasonic fan so that rules out some other possibilities.
> ...


I wasn't serious I was just making a joke about how these threads always go south fast.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

128 gig of ram is a tall order LoL.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I want blazing fast. You know what I meant.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

PPRI said:


> Inner, No I'm not new here. I just don't have time to post much
> BC the surface pro just isn't going to work for me. The pink iphone comment was great though. No sir I think I'm going to need 2 usb ports so I can have my softplan key in one and my external plugged in to the other. I don't really need a keyboard but would like a big screen. A built in UPC scanner option would be great but I can go bluetooth if necessary. I think a tablet would be a great asset to inventory management.
> 
> I was looking at the motion f5t but that's a big chunk of cash. I thought about the samsung 700t but I think a series 7 with some upgrades would be just as capable at a lower price tag. I'm not a big panasonic fan so that rules out some other possibilities.
> ...


The Motion screen is smaller than the Surface pro and much lower res too. samsung is an inch bigger but same res. The surface pro will do nearly everything except the 2 USB's. I dont use USB as i have dropbox on my tablets and phones so no need to carry around hard drives or data. I did add a extra 64GB to the tablet so i have almost 200GB storage. 

Its hard to beat the Surface pro for the specs it has for the price it sells for currently. I have seen new ones sell for as cheap as $700. Compare that to a 128gb ipad for $799 and it has no storage upgrade, no usb, vastly less features and programs, No digital pen etc etc


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

PPRI said:


> I want blazing fast. You know what I meant.


Is this fast enough for ya lol (thats a $200 ssd) This is not my surafce pro ssd. Thats my desktop but the surface pro is still very good at 400/200


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then please provide data. I have exhaustively search caps an motherboards and it's just not that big of an issue. It's a great smoke screen but not really relevant.


I agree. Why then did you bring it up?



> If they make the motor in China then change to the us and keep the same part number it makes all the difference. To your point quailty of solder.


Specious argument. Well, not specious exactly, but not on point.

You win. I don't feel ike dancing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Man I was all excited when I saw that there was some new discussion on the tablet thread. I have been banging my head against the wall for weeks trying to determine which tablet would best suit my grocery list of needs. I thought AHA someone may have written some relevant information that will help me decide.
> 
> Nope. Just the same old dribble quibble from a bunch of 14 year old techies.


Great another noncontributing troll.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I agree. Why then did you bring it up?
> 
> Specious argument. Well, not specious exactly, but not on point.
> 
> You win. I don't feel ike dancing.


I didn't. Go back and read the thread.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Tnt I just have a different perspective on contributing. I will always contribute to a question or conversation when I know the answer absolutely. I try not to add my opinions too often.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

www.youtube.com/embed/Jkrn6ecxthM

I feel this may help with the apple vs pc debate


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I am just going to see what Google buys for its employees and go with that for my next computer.



> Interestingly, Google’s chairman Eric Schmidt acknowledged the superiority of Apple’s Macs over PCs in a recent thorough guide for moving from iPhone to Android, actually comparing Android devices with Macs. “Like the people who moved from PCs to Macs and never switched back,” Schmidt wrote on Google+, “you will switch from iPhone to Android and never switch back.”


But, I will stick with my ios stuff since I did not like the android stuff I tried first.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> www.youtube.com/embed/Jkrn6ecxthM
> 
> I feel this may help with the apple vs pc debate


This may also help:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

brunothedog said:


> and i thought i was a prick


You still are, But a funny one, so your excused. If your going to be a prick, at least make us laugh.


----------



## Deuce88 (Dec 19, 2013)

DeanV said:


> I am just going to see what Google buys for its employees and go with that for my next computer.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I will stick with my ios stuff since I did not like the android stuff I tried first.


My experience is that Google changes stuff without warning. Most of it is free but then it gets dropped or sold.

As an aside this is an interesting thread that seems to have some that won't allow for differing opinions.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd recommend the OP check out the apps he wants to run first, and then choose a platform. So far, the best apps for dimensioning pictures are still Ios, but Android is closing in. I don't know about windows.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I didn't read the thread, I just wanted to swing by to cast a few stones into another BC/TNT pissing contest. :laughing:


Better get more stones, another contest is probably right around the corner.


----------

